#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Rayavadee, Krabi Thailand with the Thai girlfriend

## S Landreth

The girlfriend planned a trip to Krabi; to see a couple of her friends (one lives in the area) during the holidays, a good time ago. She asked a friend to give her some suggestions on where to stay.

Rayavadee (Rayavadee Krabi) was on the list, so we booked a few nights there and flew into Krabi (Thai Smile) from Bangkok to spend a few of days.  After reaching Krabi we picked up a car (Sixt rent a car) and headed over to the resorts parking area before catching a boat to the resort.

After parking near the Ao Nammao Pier (Rayavadee parking area and dormitories) we took a Rayavadee passenger boat to the resort. The boat comes and goes during scheduled times of the day so youre limited to your comings and goings, unless you take a longboat to and from the resort.

Were staying in one of the Spa Pavilions (Rayavadee Spa Pavilion) and will try to visit all four of their different restaurants (Rayavadee Dining) while here. Well also try to visit some of the attractions in the area.

----------


## Rural Surin

Lovely bungalows!

Well done, SL... :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

There are many other resorts in the area (East and West Railay Bay) and during our first day here we walked along the coast to see some of them but their views were not nearly as nice as Rayavdees (three beach views, well really two I would call beaches). The beaches are public so you dont have to be a guest of the resorts to enjoy them. In fact you can visit the beaches (Railay, Phranang and Ao Nammao) close to the resort by taking a longboat to the docking points, next to the resort (from Ao Nammao Pier, 60 baht per person). You can also get to Railay Beach using Ao Nang pier (Ao Nang pier), but I dont know the cost because we never used the longboats.

Ao Nammao Pier,.......



While in Krabi we decided to venture out a bit to see what they had to offer that we might like to see. We went over to as Wat Tham Suea (Tiger Temple) to walk the steps (not your normal rise and run). If youre not is good physical condition you shouldnt attempt the stairs. Theres also a forest park (meditation center) at Thamsuea. (Tiger Cave Temple) 

Stairs to the top










Tiger Cave,.....




Wat Tham Suea Gounds






We also went to visit Krabis Emerald Pool (also known as 'Crystal Pool' or 'Sra Morakot'). To avoid crowds, do not visit the pool during the afternoons or holidays. (Emerald Pool) 


showing the reader how clear the water is,.........




The last day out, we did an Eco-Tour (waterways lined with mangroves) along Krabis coast and visited Khao Khanap Nam and a fish farm while out. (Khao Khanap Nam) 










Next to the resort you can rock climb and visit Phra Nang Cave. While at the Rayavadee theyll offer you the normal seaside resort activities such as kayaking, snorkeling and wind surfing.








Phra Nang Cave,......

----------


## Tickiteboo

I've done most areas of Thailand but never the Andaman side - looks nice - must make the effort soon. :Smile:  Cracking pictures, thanks! green sent

----------


## sabang

A very well located resort, in a nice part of the world too. May I ask how much dosh it costs? Nice report SL- out of ammo, but will reload soon enough.  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

> 


 

Great pics and a very interesting thread as usual SL. The above picture is the sort that would appeal to Mathos. Leaves the viewer wondering 

' What's up there ?'

And draws your attention up the stairs and into the darkness.

----------


## aging one

Its super expensive 20,000 a night and more. But its beautiful Railay bay, and you get what you pay for. Sadly I stay at Railay bay resort and walk past the Rawadee on the way to the cave.

from agoda
Deluxe pavilion

                                                                                                           USD  1,708  727
rewards   34


Book it!
Only 4 rooms left
at this price!
 
                                                                                                                    Breakfast Included

727 USD Per night on sale.

----------


## sunsetter

^ whoaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! 

 great pics and thread, rooms look nice but a bit paeng for me.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Nice pics

----------


## natalie8

Great thread and pics, S. We'll be going there over the holidays. I've never been to that area yet and I'm really looking forward to it. Your pics make me want to go to that area for sure!

Did you do the rock climbing? I'm curious about it and wondering if it's worth the hype.

----------


## aging one

Yes it is Nat, many of the climbers from Yosemite and other areas that snow in winter come for the rocks at Railay. Amazing place in reality. Feels like you are on an island as their are no cars. You must get to Railay from Ao Nong by boat.

----------


## slackula

> 


This is a great pic! Nice report S_L.

----------


## S Landreth

I want to say, the food here has been great. The Thai restaurant at the resort is the Krua Phranang (Kruaphranang Dinning) where we ate our first meal and had guests over for dinner the second evening. It is also the nicest restaurant to view the sun setting.

You don’t have to be a guest at the resort to visit any of their restaurants. You can just walk in.

first meal,........
















The main restaurant is the Raya Dinning (Raya Dinning) where they serve breakfast every morning (our breakfast and one dinner was free). International food is served here.

Breakfast,........








Dinner,...........














The Grotto (Grotto Dinning) is on Phra Nang Beach and serves as a bar also. We ate an early dinner there one evening. The monkey’s at this restaurant are bold but are kept at bay by a security guard and a slingshot.












Our last evening we ate at the Raitalay Terrace (Raitalay Dinning) which sits on Railay Beach next to Rayavadee’s pool and also serves some Thai food.













> Well done, SL...





> Cracking pictures, thanks!





> Nice report SL





> Great pics and a very interesting thread as usual SL.





> great pics and thread





> But its beautiful Railay bay





> Nice pics





> Great thread and pics, S.





> Nice report S_L.


Thanks everyone




> Originally Posted by S Landreth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up there ?'
> 
> And draws your attention up the stairs and into the darkness.


The cave in the lower picture is what is up there. They say during WW II it was occupied by the Japanese. 




> Did you do the rock climbing?


No I want to see tomorrow and I’m not that brave (I have issues with Thai safety standards/practices). Please be careful if you do try it. I will share a story with you on a (very) little accident that occurred while I was there taking pictures. 

One tall, healthy and in good shape male no more than 35 years old was starting his climb. He was only 5 feet off the ground and his grip slipped and he fell, flat on his back (on hard rock). There was a Hard thud. This guy hit the ground Hard. He didn’t try to catch himself, because he thought the Thai guy (belayer?) that had his safety rope (I don’t what it’s called,.but it’s the rope that is tied to the climber and is held tight by someone on the ground to catch you if you start to fall) would catch him (holding the rope tight so he wouldn’t fall). The Thai guy wasn’t paying attention while joking with someone next to him.

I was surprised by the reaction the guy that took the fall. He did nothing but give the Thai guy a stern look.

5 feet isn’t far to fall, but if you fell the wrong way, you could hurt yourself. However if I was with one of the guys AO is talking about I don’t think I would have that issue with fear/safety and might try it.





> A very well located resort, in a nice part of the world too. May I ask how much dosh it costs?


I don’t like to do this because rates will change over time and some of these threads will be opened years to come (it might upset people who see this thread and call to make reservations and then the resort tell them the new prices and they tell the resort but, but, but I saw on the net,…….). Here is what the rates are now December 9th, 2012 (or what they are showing at their site): Rayavadee Krabi Reservation Room Availability Rate


I want to tell everyone who is looking at this thread. You can still visit this tiny but beautiful bit of Thailand without spending anything except for the cost of the longboat ride back and forth (coming and going 120 baht, total, that’s 4 US dollars). You don’t have to stay overnight and if you did decide to stay, there are many different resorts to choose from that are not as pricey as the one we stayed at (I would suggest staying in Krabi if you don’t want to stay along the beach and do day trips to the area). But you can still enjoy everything we did (views/water/atmosphere/water sport rental equipment/etc).

I would like to mention three things. First, this area of Thailand is on a peninsula that is cut off from the mainland (?) by a line of Karsts and the reason you cannot drive to this part of Thailand. Second, get your Thai spouse to make the reservations. There are; at times, special rates for Thai’s and special promotions (we received one dinner, all breakfast meals and an overnight stay for free). And the third, a suggestion,.. try to request staying on the Southeast side of the Rayavadee resort. The west side abuts another resort.

----------


## S Landreth

Below are a set of pictures taken while at the Rayavadee Resort. They do keep the grounds up as you can tell from the photos. Lovely place and we look forward to getting back there again.

A short note about the staff. 80% of the staff are from the area of Krabi and all of them go out of their way to greet/welcome you. Helpful and polite comes to mind when dealing with the staff at this resort.

Railay Beach




Phra Nang Beach




Nammao Beach (Low Tide)


Nammao Beach, opposite side of the bay looking towards Rayavadee (No beach during high tide except a sliver in front of Rayavadee




Rayavadee pool




Rayavadee Library where there are two complimentary guest computers (and free wifi) with printer


Rayavadee Boutique 


Rayavadee Spa


Rayavadee tennis courts and fitness center


Rayavadee welcoming area 


Rayavadee coach (gets you to and from the transfer boat)


And how you get to and from the longboat/s during a low tide. During a high tide you step off the longboat to the seawall.


Some random shots around the Rayavadee Resort










This was my second attempt at time lapse photography. The video runs a bit quick but if you ignore the people in the changing frames and just watch the sun set it seems to look alright. 

Phranang Beach Sunset

----------


## pescator

> I want to tell everyone who is looking at this thread. You can still visit this tiny but beautiful bit of Thailand without spending anything except for the cost of the longboat ride back and forth (coming and going 120 baht, total, that’s 4 US dollars). You don’t have to stay overnight and if you did decide to stay, there are many different resorts to choose from that are not as pricey as the one we stayed at (*I would suggest staying in Krabi if you don’t want to stay along the beach and do day trips to the area*). But you can still enjoy everything we did (views/water/atmosphere/water sport rental equipment/etc).



Or stay in Ao Nang.
We stayed a few months ago in Ao Nang, View La Villa in spotless clean rooms for 600 baht.

Fabulous place the Dusit Rayavadee. I have walked past it many times and admired the layout. Never realized that one could actually enter and dine at the restaurant without being a guest.

Great photos, thx for sharing.

PS. You missed out on the Sra Phra Nang, Princess Lake hidden inside the massif of the limestone outcroppings.
And the Tham Phra Nang Nai, Inner Princess Cave  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

^As always in Thailand there is an offer for all occasions, "It's Up To You".

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Excellent post, makes me want to jump on a plane , many thanks, tried to green ya but out of ammo

----------


## Nick Josh Karean

Loved all those photos. It was very interesting. I just posted a new thread with photos and a video to share my experience in Krabi as well. You can have a look at this link: https://teakdoor.com/thailands-travel...tos-video.html (Ao Nang, Krabi, THAILAND (photos+video))

----------


## Neo

Another great picture thread. 
You do eat well on your travels, I'm feeling really hungry now.!  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^&^^&^^^Thanks everyone.




> You do eat well on your travels, I'm feeling really hungry now.!


While on holiday it is the only time I will eat this well, as you see in my travel threads (except when visiting Miami/home). Most of the time its very simple meals, for me. Were traveling to Italy (the plan, Florence, Venice and Rome) for a month next September and I might gain an ounce before I leave there.  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I do believe that this is the rock where my climbing career began and ended. On the same day......within 20 mins. :Smile: 

I think the climb is called Stalactitius. A ridiculously hard climb where about 2/3rds of the way up you have to extend you leg away from the rock and lever your self up off the stalactite. 

I don't know which dickhead thought it ould be a good idea but I made it as far as the stalactite and there where too many people shouting instructions so I'll blame them for me not making it any further. :Smile: 



Great thread btw! :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Fantastic thread and pics SL very well done ,, all very interesting to see how I might enjoy myself one day if my numbers come in ,, in the meantime thanks for taking the time and trouble to share it with us .

Well deserved green on the way  :Smile:

----------


## crocman

Great pics SL. The Dragon Lady and I will be visiting Krabi in April and your report has just made the anticipation greater.The Railay beaches have long been favourites of mine.

----------

